# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Witte vloed - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Witte vloed*

De vagina ligt vrij ondiep in het lichaam en is daardoor een gemakkelijke toegangsweg voor bacteriën en schimmels. Onder normale omstandigheden scheidt de vagina slijm af om ziektekiemen buiten te houden. Normaal leven in de vagina veel onschadelijke bacteriï¿½n die zorg dragen voor een bepaalde zuurgraad die het ontstaan van een infectie verhinderen. Vaginale afscheiding is een heel normaal verschijnsel waar veel vrouwen uit schaamte niet over durven praten. Een andere benaming voor deze afscheiding is witte vloed. De kleur is niet noodzakelijk wit, maar kan ook gelig of bruinig zijn, dikwijls ook afhankelijk van de tijd van de maand. 

De afscheiding kan veroorzaakt worden door een schimmelinfectie, maar dat hoeft niet. Een zeer sterke groenige afscheiding, die schuimt en stinkt, kan wijzen op een infectie van de vagina of baarmoedermond. Meestal doet een infectie pijn. Je hebt pijn en een branderig gevoel bij het plassen, maar ook pijn tijdens bijvoorbeeld het vrijen. De vagina jeukt. De meest voorkomende verwekker van een schimmelinfectie is candida albicans. Dit is eigenlijk geen schimmel, maar een gist. Maar omdat een gist in de volksmond meestal schimmel wordt genoemd spreekt men van een 'schimmelinfectie'). Zie ook: vaginale schimmelinfectie en candidiasis. 

Gezien de grote hoeveelheid vaginale douches,derde-oksel-sprays en inlegkruisjes op de markt, is witte vloed een verschijnsel waar veel vrouwen mee bezig zijn. De kliertjes in en bij de vagina scheiden een slijmerig vocht af, waardoor dode bacteriën en ander afval wordt afgevoerd. Vaginale afscheiding heeft dus een reinigende functie. 

*!!!Overmatige verzorging van de vagina kan het bacteriële evenwicht verstoren. Hierdoor wordt de kans op vaginale infecties groter.*

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------

